# neuer Gaming-Pc zu Weihnachten



## lordmassi (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Ich möchte mir zu Weihnachten einen neuen Gaming-Pc kaufen, ich werde ihn selber zusammenbauen und verwende ihn hauptsächlich zum zocken.Übertakten habe ich nicht vor.
Was ich spiele: Bf3, Far Cry 3, Skyrim (Full-Hd)etc.
Vorhanden?: Win 8
Budget: Sehr kleines Budget ca. 630€
Hab mir schon was zusammengestellt:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...0aa220380edcc4af74c42673c22f6e516ec106bbc1581
Würde mich auf antworten freuen 
MfG


----------



## MisterSwings (3. Dezember 2012)

Passt


----------



## lordmassi (3. Dezember 2012)

Danke


----------



## lordmassi (3. Dezember 2012)

bin beim Netzteil noch unsicher..


----------



## Ratracer008 (3. Dezember 2012)

Das passt sowas von garnicht!

Als NT lieber ein besseres, aber auch effizienteres BeQuiet! Straight Power E9 480W CM und *auf keinen Fall ein Asus LX/LE*.
Bei der HDD ne Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 mit 1TB für 14 € mehr.
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...1000DM003-64MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-6Gb-.html


----------



## MisterSwings (3. Dezember 2012)

Das sollte dicke reichen


----------



## lordmassi (3. Dezember 2012)

was ist los mit dem mainboard?


----------



## Ratracer008 (3. Dezember 2012)

Sie spielen gerne mit Säure 

Also die Kondensatoen sind von minderwertiger Qualität und es ist schon oft eine Überspannung vorgekommen. Danach kannst du dir wieder ein neues System kaufen!


----------



## lordmassi (3. Dezember 2012)

und was sonst für eins? mein budget ist wie gesagt klein -.-
danke


----------



## MisterSwings (3. Dezember 2012)

Davon hab ich noch nie was gelesen ! oO
Hast du vllt irgendeinen Link ?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Das passt sowas von garnicht!
> 
> Als NT lieber ein besseres, aber auch effizienteres BeQuiet! Straight Power E9 480W CM und *auf keinen Fall ein Asus LX/LE*.
> Bei der HDD ne Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 mit 1TB für 16 E mehr!


 
Eben. Die LX/LE Boards von Asus sind P/L technisch Schrott. Da wird der TE mit dem Board wesentlich glücklicher https://geizhals.de/759350
Den Aufpreis ist das ASRock wirklich wert...auser du willst immer mit dem Hintergedanken leben, dass dein Board frühzeitig defekt geht.
Nimm lieber den Sella, der ist 5€ günstiger  https://geizhals.de/601154

Für Ivy Bridge nimmt man 1600er Ram...der bringt einige Prozent mehr Leistung https://geizhals.de/734654

Mit Laufwerken kenne ich mich nicht soooo gut aus, die gängige Empfehlung ist aber das: LG Electronics GH24NS90 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS90.AUAA50B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Bei so einem System sollte es schon so ein NT sein (am besten das e9, das Rasurbo ist Schrott!) https://geizhals.de/677342
oder https://geizhals.de/679523
Ins Gehäuse sollte noch ein weiterer Lüfter! z.B. der hier: https://geizhals.de/621917


----------



## lordmassi (3. Dezember 2012)

ja und das netzteil ist halt leider nicht drin, kostet fast das doppelte...


----------



## lordmassi (3. Dezember 2012)

k thx^^


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. Dezember 2012)

lordmassi schrieb:


> ja und das netzteil ist halt leider nicht drin, kostet fast das doppelte...


 
Ist es dann drin, wenn du dafür 10% mehr Stromverbrauch, und ne höhere Lautstärke hast und die Ausfallrate des NTs deutlich höher liegt?
Wenn das NT Schrott geht, ist fast immer die gesamte Hardware Schrott!
Ich habe alleine im letzten Monat 4 Leute mit defekten PCs hier im Forum bemerkt, die wegen dem NT nen abgekokelten Rechner hatten.


----------



## lordmassi (3. Dezember 2012)

ok danke  
ist das mainboard wirklich so schrott?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. Dezember 2012)

lordmassi schrieb:


> ok danke
> ist das mainboard wirklich so schrott?


 
Den Aufpreis ist das ASRock wirklich wert. Da würde ich an deiner Stelle lieber auf den CPU-Kühler verzichten.
Das NT ist auch (Fast) Schrott und im Gehäuse bringt ein weiterer 120mm Lüfter mehr, als der Scythe CPU Kühler.

Edit: Das günstigste NT welches du nehmen könntest wäre das: http://geizhals.at/de/543127

Da ist es eben zum l8 cm nicht mehr weit hin...


----------



## lordmassi (3. Dezember 2012)

oke danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Ratracer008 (3. Dezember 2012)

Du solltest wie mr.4EvEr vorgeschlagen hat das BeQuiet! Straight Power E9 400W nehmen und auf keinen Fall beim NT sparen.
Sparen kann man aber bei einem CPU Kühler, denn diese sind so ausgelegt, dass der zugehörige Prozessor ohne OC gekühlt werden kann und nicht kaputt geht oder überhitzt.


----------



## lordmassi (3. Dezember 2012)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Da ist es eben zum l8 cm nicht mehr weit hin...


wie meinst du das?


----------



## lordmassi (3. Dezember 2012)

ok thx


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. Dezember 2012)

lordmassi schrieb:


> wie meinst du das?


 
Da ist es preislich zum l8 nicht mehr weit hin...wenn du nicht unbedingt CM (wovon ich mal ausgehe...siehe Rasurbo NT ) willst, solltest du den kleinen Aufpreis zum e9 auch noch zahlen. Am NT sollte immer als letztes gespart werden.


----------



## Ratracer008 (3. Dezember 2012)

@lordmassi: Nicht Böse:
Bitte keine Doppelposts!
Es ist in diesem vBulletin Forum nähmlich ein Editierungsbutton vorhanden!
Links neben Antworten.


----------



## lordmassi (3. Dezember 2012)

sry habe ich nicht gewusst, bin erst seit kurzem angemeldet, danke 

ist der lüfter um 10€ fürs gehäuse sehr wichtig?


----------



## pitpiti (3. Dezember 2012)

der CPU kühler boxer verwenden(ist nicht schlecht) und NT be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU schaue efizienz (85%+) u  12V:  (beide schienen mehr als 30 Ampere minimum ein muss).
irgendwann kanst du CPU Kühler nachrüsten mit EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU  oder mit großem bruder EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. B (84000000018) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
gehäuse lüfter EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120, 120x120x25mm, 700-1300rpm, 26dB(A) (84000000019) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU bei dem shinobi brauchst du 2 Stk. oder diese gehäuse Antec Three Hundred Two schwarz (0761345-15320-1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MB wär besser ATX aber kein muss kostet exstra sehr gute zB: ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Legacyy (3. Dezember 2012)

Hab noch mal ein paar Teile ausgetauscht und verbessert:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220f46aec39a1c6bb75d8b5922f6476b3e3d7a2320979
Sind jetzt 655€, aber das würde ich auch investieren.


----------



## lordmassi (3. Dezember 2012)

hm oke danke hör immer wieder das es sehr viele blacksreen sachen mit der sapphire hd 7870 gibt, stimmt das?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Dezember 2012)

Das ist Geschichte, das war ein kaputtes BIOS. Der Fehler ist mittlerweile längst wieder behoben.


----------



## lordmassi (3. Dezember 2012)

oke danke dann werd ich es glaub ich so wie es Lagacyy vorgeschlagen hat kaufen


----------



## Legacyy (3. Dezember 2012)

Das freut das Beraterherz 

Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Recher 

Über ein kleines Feedback, wenn der PC das ist, würden wir uns freuen


----------



## lordmassi (3. Dezember 2012)

glaubst du kann ich damit die "neuen" spielekracher wie bf und so auf ultra zocken?  (full-hd)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Dezember 2012)

Nein, stell es auf hoch und es wird flüssig laufen. 

BF3 auf Ultra wird damit nicht flüssig laufen.


----------



## Legacyy (3. Dezember 2012)

Auf Hoch wird es spielbar sein 

Zw. Hoch&Ultra sieht man eh kein Unterschied beim zocken^^


----------



## lordmassi (3. Dezember 2012)

oke danke 
hm hier steht aber das geht mit ca. 80 frames: Test: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 und Radeon HD 7850 OC


----------



## Legacyy (3. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal ein aktueller Test: AMD Catalyst 12.11 Performance Analysis Review | techPowerUp

Im Multiplayer sind das noch mal ein paar fps weniger.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. Dezember 2012)

lordmassi schrieb:


> oke danke
> hm hier steht aber das geht mit ca. 80 frames: Test: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 und Radeon HD 7850 OC


 
Das war sicherlich auf Grafikeinstellung "normal".
BF3 auf Ultra+4MSAA packt grad mal ne HD 7970 @1ghz mit ca. 55fps


----------



## lordmassi (3. Dezember 2012)

oke thx
wenn ich das ganze mit der gigabyte oc version kaufen würde, würde es dann gehen? ein fraund von mir meint ja...


----------



## Legacyy (3. Dezember 2012)

Die Sapphire kannst du auch selbst übertakten. Die paar MHz merkst du net beim zocken.


----------



## lordmassi (3. Dezember 2012)

dankeschön 
edit: irgendwer hat nochmal gemient das ich fr das gehäuse 2 lüfter bräuchte, is that right?


----------



## lordmassi (3. Dezember 2012)

oder gibt es villeicht in dieser preisklasse einen besseren gaming-pc? achja gibt es jetzt win7 wirklich für 40€?(wenn ja link bitte )

MfG


----------



## Legacyy (3. Dezember 2012)

Win7 gibts hier für 36€:
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software

Für mehr Leistung musst du mehr Geld ausgeben, ganz einfach.


----------



## lordmassi (3. Dezember 2012)

dankesehr ich werde dich weiterempfehlen xD^^

MfG


----------



## lordmassi (3. Dezember 2012)

hm da steht ja reinstallations-dvd, bracuh ich davor testversion?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Dezember 2012)

Brauchst du nicht, das ist aber empfehlenswert.

Einfach die Testversion auf eine DVD Brennen, installieren und mit dem Code auf der CD aktivieren.


----------



## lordmassi (3. Dezember 2012)

herrzlichen dank 

edit: habe noch 40€ zusammengekratzt  was würdet ihr ändern?


----------



## lordmassi (5. Dezember 2012)

in ne bessere graka investieren?


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde die Zusammenstellung so lassen, die HD7950 kostet gleich mal 80€ mehr, und dazwischen gibt es nix.

Nimm aber diese Version vom Shinobi: BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

Bei der Core Version ist kein Gehäuselüfter dabei.


----------



## lordmassi (5. Dezember 2012)

brauch ich dann noch den 8€ gehäuse lüfter? und soll ich in nen i5 3450 investieren, die p version hat ja keine intel hd graphics, ist die überhaupt so nötig?


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2012)

Ja, insgesamt sollten es schon 2 Lüfter sein, daher würde ich den Gehäuselüfter dazu kaufen.

Die IGP brauchst Du nur für den Notfall, falls Deine Grafikkarte mal defekt sein sollte. Dann hast Du wenigstens eine Bildausgabe. Ohne IGP geht gar nix mehr.


----------



## lordmassi (5. Dezember 2012)

ok danke  dann bleich ich lieber beim Intel Core i5 3350P


----------



## lordmassi (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo ich bins nochmal  was haltet ihr von dem gehäuse hat sogar 4 lüfter, soll ich lieber das nehmen? Zalman Z9 Plus Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks
und zahlt es sich stark aus wenn ich lieber das e9 nehme?

edit: ich glaub ich werd das gehäuse beibehalten und zum e9 greifen http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...--Straight-Power-E9-Non-Modular-80--Gold.html eh das hier oder?

gut hab noch par euro gespart meint ihr das passt so?https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22076e0ac447d3410084cbcefec987ff33111a78c1521


----------



## target2804 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich würd beim RAM 1600Mhz nehmen. Sonst ist alles gut!


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

Gehäuse ist Geschmackssache, das Zalman Z9 Plus ist auch nicht schlecht.

Den Service Level Gold kannst Du rausnehmen, bringt nix. Dann kannst Du das so bestellen


----------



## lordmassi (7. Dezember 2012)

und das netzteil?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Dezember 2012)

Das be quiet E9 Straight Power ist sehr gut 
Vor allem ist es sehr sehr leise.


----------



## lordmassi (7. Dezember 2012)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22052295eed76d4f25823d51937bff19745c05ae86602 so hab jz noch ram geändert passt das so?

edit: 400 watt reichen locker oder?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Dezember 2012)

Ja, das kannst du so nehmen.

Da passt


----------



## lordmassi (7. Dezember 2012)

na dann dankesehr  werd ich gleiche nächste woche bestellen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Dezember 2012)

Bei Mindfactory bekommst du nur noch heute Spiele gratis und 20% auf Medal of Honor.


----------



## lordmassi (7. Dezember 2012)

Das Angebot für ein kostenloses Spiel endet am 31.03.13 oder wenn das Kontingent der Spielschlüssel erschöpft ist, je nachdem, was früher eintritt. Der Rabatt von 20 % für Medal of Honor Warfighter Digital Deluxe endet am 31.12.12. Spielschlüssel müssen eingelöst werden, um bis zum 30.04.13 ein kostenloses Spiel zu erhalten und die Rabatt-Spielschlüssel müssen bis einschließlich 31.12.12 eingelöst werden, ein rabattiertes Spiel zu erhalten.


----------



## lordmassi (7. Dezember 2012)

hm komisch normal gilt das länger, wo soll ich sonst bestellen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Dezember 2012)

Bestell doch einfach heute den PC schon. 

HWV macht auch mit; allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob bei denen heute auch Schluss ist.


----------



## Legacyy (7. Dezember 2012)

> endet am 31.03.13 *oder wenn das Kontingent der Spielschlüssel erschöpft ist*, je nachdem, was früher eintritt.



Bei Mindfactory endet es heute (von der FB Seite):


> ACHTUNG ACHTUNG für alle die mit dem Gedanken  spielen sich eine AMD Grafikkarte zu kaufen. Die Never Settle Aktion  gilt nur noch bis Freitag, den 7.12.2012!
> Wenn dann jetzt noch schnell zuschlagen.
> AMD Never Settle - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Mindfactory.de



Ansonsten kannst du bei Hardwareversand bestellen. 
Ob da Never Sellte allerdings noch länger geht


----------



## lordmassi (7. Dezember 2012)

hm finde bei hardwareversand das nicht habt ihr einen link ?


----------



## Legacyy (7. Dezember 2012)

Bei Hardwareversand direkt gibts leider keine Infos über die Never Settle Aktion.


----------



## lordmassi (7. Dezember 2012)

hm crap


----------



## lordmassi (7. Dezember 2012)

ich bestell ja aus österreich, mindfactory ist da schon sicher üer vorkasse oder?


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Dezember 2012)

Mindfactory ist sicher .


----------



## lordmassi (7. Dezember 2012)

kennt ihr noch andere seiten mit dem amd angebot?


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

Hier stehen die Händler, die mitmachen: AMD NEVER SETTLE GAME BUNDLE - Farcry3, Hitman, Sleeping Dogs, Medal of Honor


----------



## lordmassi (7. Dezember 2012)

ASRock B75 Pro3 Intel B75 So.1155 Dual hm das board gibts bei harwareversand nicht -.- alternativen?


----------



## Legacyy (7. Dezember 2012)

Das gibts hier -> ASRock B75 Pro3 Sockel 1155 ATX


----------



## lordmassi (7. Dezember 2012)

danke


----------



## lordmassi (7. Dezember 2012)

so nochmal bins ich^^ ich würd halt gern über mindfactory bestellen und das amd angebot gibt es ja nicht mehr was haltet ihr dann von der graka ist die besser/schlechter? gib ja da assasins creed 3 u borderlands dazu 
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...rectCU-II-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html


----------



## target2804 (7. Dezember 2012)

lordmassi schrieb:


> so nochmal bins ich^^ ich würd halt gern über mindfactory bestellen und das amd angebot gibt es ja nicht mehr was haltet ihr dann von der graka ist die besser/schlechter? gib ja da assasins creed 3 u borderlands dazu
> 2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 660 DirectCU II OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


 
kauf doch alles bei MF, aber die graka bei Hardwareversand. da gibts die aktion noch -.-


----------



## Legacyy (7. Dezember 2012)

Das AMD Angebot gibts bei Mindfactory heute noch  Oder bei Hardwareversand.de bestellen.
Alternativ ne 660TI: 2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 660 Ti DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

Die GTX 660 (ohne Ti) ist etwas langsamer als eine HD7870, die es schon günstiger gibt: 2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

Wenn Du die beiden Spiele aber eh kaufen wolltest, kannst Du schon die GTX 660 nehmen. Ich würde aber die GTX 660 Ti nehmen: 2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 660 Ti DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail), falls das mit Deinem Budget vereinbar ist.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Dezember 2012)

Die HD7870 ist schneller als die GTX660.
Und warum hast du Arbeitsspeicher mit Hahnenkämmen gewählt ?


----------



## lordmassi (7. Dezember 2012)

hm okey danke is di ti viel besser als die 7870? und wenn ich die graka bei hardwarev. bestell bekomm ich dann wirklich das spiel? hat das schon wer gemcht?

edit: ja hab mir gedacht ich brauch nen 1600 ram^^
problem ist wenn ich bei hardwareversand die graka bestell muss ich extra nochmal 20€ versand zahlen -.-


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

Hier gibt es eine Performanceübersicht: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 660 (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

Wobei Du bei den AMD Karten noch ein paar % draufrechnen kannst, seit dem Treiber 12.11. Bei Battlefield 3 kannst Du bis zu 20% addieren


----------



## lordmassi (7. Dezember 2012)

was ist da mim ram falsch? und jz weiß ich erst recht nich welche graka xD


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

RAM kannst Du einen von denen nehmen: Produktvergleich 2x4GB CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)

Der Versand kostet bei hardwareversand.de 4,99 € oder so. Wie kommst Du auf 20€?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Dezember 2012)

Also du sollst den RAM nehmen:

http://geizhals.de/652381

Der hat nämlich keine Heatspreader, die mit Kühlern zu Problemen führen könnten.


----------



## lordmassi (7. Dezember 2012)

bin aus österreich^^
danke für den ram und welche graka jz?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde die HD7870 nehmen, da sie schneller ist. Aber wenn du unbedingt AC3 haben willst, kannst du auch die 660 nehmen, so schlecht ist die nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

Wie gesagt, wenn Du die beiden Spiele abstauben willst, würde ich eine GTX 660 Ti nehmen, ansonsten die HD7870 oder HD7950 + die 3 anderen Spiele.


----------



## lordmassi (7. Dezember 2012)

problem is halt wegen dem amd spiele angebot sonst würd ich eh die 7870 nehmen, wv % is die schlechter?


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

Das Angebot gilt doch noch bei hardwareversand.de, ich verstehe Dein Problem grade nicht


----------



## lordmassi (7. Dezember 2012)

ja extra 20€ versand


----------



## target2804 (7. Dezember 2012)

20 euro?  was redest du?^^


----------



## lordmassi (7. Dezember 2012)

nach österreich kostets so viel


----------



## lordmassi (7. Dezember 2012)

hm bei hardwareversand kostets 711€ alles zusammen(7870) bei mf mit der 660 ti 724€^^


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

Dann kannst Du eine Münze werfen, die Grafikkarten sind in etwa gleich schnell. Einen Unterschied wirst Du da nicht merken.


----------



## lordmassi (7. Dezember 2012)

oder was haltet ihr von dem system? https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220928858937a6e4b12c70be338c84eeb27e33984563f


----------



## target2804 (8. Dezember 2012)

lordmassi schrieb:


> oder was haltet ihr von dem system? https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220928858937a6e4b12c70be338c84eeb27e33984563f


 Eigentlich nichts. Die graka taugt nichts, der Prozessor ist sowas von unnötig.
Würde dir raten, das anzunehmen was man so sagst und auf dieser basis eine neue konfig zu erstellen


----------



## Legacyy (8. Dezember 2012)

lordmassi schrieb:


> oder was haltet ihr von dem system? https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220928858937a6e4b12c70be338c84eeb27e33984563f


 Ich enthalte mich eines Kommentars..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordmassi (8. Dezember 2012)

hm oke problem is halt das ich gerne die 7870 kafen würde nur gibts das amd angebot bei mf nicht mehr und bei hardwareversand ist es um 40€ teurer alles, da kann ich ja gleich die 660 ti bei mf nehmen, würd ja gerne die ganzen teile bis auf die graka bei mf bestellen und danch die graka bei hardwarevversand nur kostet mich das 20€ extra versand da ich in österreich wohne -.-

edit: oder was ist mit dem system? https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220f1bb26eac4bf9780ffc9cb1ca285f4321f801402a9


----------



## lordmassi (8. Dezember 2012)

was würdet ihr sagen ?


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2012)

Kannst du so nehmen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Dezember 2012)

Der RAM hat eine zu hohe Spannung, beim DVD Brenner eher der: LG Electronics GH24NS90 DVD-RW SATA intern schwarz Bulk - Hardware, 
Ansonsten passt das


----------



## lordmassi (8. Dezember 2012)

danke  alternativen ram?

edit: ich kann leider keine festplatten nach österreich bestellen sagt mf^^ was haltet ihr von der fetplatte? http://www.mediamarkt.at/mcs/produc...-min,10255,252016,502131.html?catalogId=10051


----------



## lordmassi (8. Dezember 2012)

und passt die graka oder ne andere gtx 660 ti?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Dezember 2012)

RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Ich würde eher die nehmen: SEAGATE Barracuda 2TB 3,5" SATA III Festplatten online kaufen bei MediaMarkt
Die Asus GTX 660 Ti ist sehr leise, wie fast alle DCII Karten


----------



## lordmassi (8. Dezember 2012)

super, danke also mit der leistung passts auch oder?(660ti)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Dezember 2012)

Siehe hier: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 660 Ti (Seite 7) - ComputerBase
Also mit der GTX 660 Ti kann man schon ganz gut zocken. Die HD7950 wäre zwar schneller, aber du wolltest die 660 Ti doch wegen den Spielen, oder ?


----------



## lordmassi (8. Dezember 2012)

ja genau danke 

edit: noch eine frage wie siehts mit dem alpenföhnkühler aus? hab gehört der is nicht viel leiser als der boxed


----------



## lordmassi (8. Dezember 2012)

bzw zahlt sich der überhaput aus?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Dezember 2012)

etwas leiser ist de schon, wobei man den Boxed manuell auch leiser kriegen kann.


----------



## lordmassi (8. Dezember 2012)

zahlt der sich aus?


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2012)

Der Boxed ist gratis.


----------



## lordmassi (8. Dezember 2012)

ja ich mein ob sich der alpenfön auszahlt


----------



## facehugger (8. Dezember 2012)

lordmassi schrieb:


> ja ich mein ob sich der alpenfön auszahlt


Der Boxed kühlt ausreichend, der Alpenföhn besser. Die Asus GTX660Ti DC2 ist zudem eine sehr gute Wahl

Gruß


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Dezember 2012)

lordmassi schrieb:


> ja ich mein ob sich der alpenfön auszahlt


 ist ansichtssache, ich würde aber sagen ja


----------



## lordmassi (8. Dezember 2012)

oke danke für die antworten


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Dezember 2012)

lordmassi schrieb:


> oke danke für die antworten


 was nimmst du jetzt?


----------



## lordmassi (8. Dezember 2012)

werd warsl den alpenföhn nicht kaufen und dann in par monaten wenn mir der boxed zu laut wird kauf ich mir nen guten^^


----------



## facehugger (8. Dezember 2012)

lordmassi schrieb:


> werd warsl den alpenföhn nicht kaufen und dann in par monaten wenn mir der boxed zu laut wird kauf ich mir nen guten^^


Och, der Boxed ist auch unter Last recht leise, kühlt aber nicht besonders (für Intels Spezifikationen reicht es aber). Ich würde ja zum Sella/Civetta greifen, die kühlere CPU ist immer die bessere CPU Sonst ist die Konfig aus Post 96 nicht mehr groß zu verschlimmbessern...

Gruß


----------



## lordmassi (8. Dezember 2012)

k danke^^


----------



## lordmassi (9. Dezember 2012)

hallo ich bins nochmal, da ich den rechner am mittwoch bestelle habe ich noch ein gegenstück rausgesucht welches würdet ihr nehmen?
1.: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220565194205b8975d7055117f9c0c03ff3e9992601e2

2.: hardwareversand.de
CPU: Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155 / 175€
Mainboard: ASRock B75 Pro3, Sockel 1155, ATX / 68€
RAM: 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9 / 35€
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil / 53€
Netzteil: Cougar A 450 Watt / 53€
Grafik: Sapphire HD 7870 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express / 211€
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s / 68€
Laufwerk: Samsung SN-208BB schwarz /22 €

Gesamt: 686€


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Dezember 2012)

Das von Mindfactory, da es mehr Grafikleistung hat.
Bei Hardwareversand musst du immer erst über geizhals.de reingehen, dann sparst du deutlich


----------



## lordmassi (9. Dezember 2012)

oke thx


----------



## Softy (9. Dezember 2012)

Die Zusammenstellungen sehen gut aus 

Inzwischen ist der i5-3470 kaum teurer als der i5-3450, daher würde ich die 100MHz mehr mitnehmen: Intel Core i5 3470 4x 3.20GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks & Software


----------



## lordmassi (9. Dezember 2012)

gut danke ich werde den von mindfactory mit dem 3470 nehmen, danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Softy (9. Dezember 2012)

Wenn Du noch ein paar € drauflegst, würde ich das Netzteil nehmen: 430 Watt be quiet! Pure Power CM Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware, Notebooks

Das Cougar A ist aber auch OK


----------



## lordmassi (9. Dezember 2012)

hm danke  
würdest du sogar in ein e9 investiren zahlt sich das stark aus im gegensatz zum pure power cm?
hab gelesen die kabel sind zu kurz, nich hochwertig vom pure power cm stimmt das?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Dezember 2012)

Das E9 ist technisch besser, das lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach schon. Die Effizienz ist höher und die Kabel sind auch länger


----------



## lordmassi (9. Dezember 2012)

reicht das 400 watt e9?


----------



## Adi1 (9. Dezember 2012)

lordmassi schrieb:


> reicht das 400 watt e9?



Ja, locker.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Dezember 2012)

Ja, das reicht locker. Der PC wird unter Last vllt. 200-250 Watt ziehen (unter Spielelast).


----------



## lordmassi (9. Dezember 2012)

danke


----------



## lordmassi (10. Dezember 2012)

so jz brauch ich nur noch 1^^ welche netzwerkkarte?^


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2012)

Wozu Netzwerkkarte?


----------



## lordmassi (10. Dezember 2012)

ist der computer schon wlan-fähig?


----------



## Legacyy (10. Dezember 2012)

Dann brauchst du nen WLAN-Stick, keine Netzwerkkarte


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2012)

Nur wenn der einen Wlan Adapter hat. Egal welche Form.
Aber ich würde dann immer eher einen Wlan Dongle kaufen. Ist besser.


----------



## lordmassi (10. Dezember 2012)

fail^^ danke, bei windoof einfach testversin booten danach key aktivieren und was is wenn ich mal neu aufsetzen möchte?


----------



## Softy (10. Dezember 2012)

Dann nimmst Du wieder die Testversion


----------



## lordmassi (10. Dezember 2012)

thx a lot


----------



## lordmassi (13. Dezember 2012)

wollte gerade alles bestellen ,doch da sah ich das das gehäuse z9 erst am 17. wieder verfügbar ist und ich kann dann doppelt verasand zahlen, kennt ihr gute alternativen um den preis?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Dezember 2012)

Du musst dann doppelt Versand zahlen?


----------



## lordmassi (13. Dezember 2012)

jp die verschiken das ja dann später erst^^


----------



## lordmassi (13. Dezember 2012)

irgendwelche vorschläge?


----------



## Rexxas (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde als Grafikkarte wenn man doch wechseln möchte

2048MB Asus Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) 

und als Gehäuse-ersatz

AeroCool Xpredator X1 Black Edition Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz

und 

120x120x25 Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB12 900U/m 11dB(A) Schwarz - Hardware,

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...x25-Aerocool-Shark-Black-Edition-Luefter.html

als 3ten lüfter für denn Deckel


----------



## lordmassi (13. Dezember 2012)

bei der graka bin ich mir eh noch nicht sicher da ich ja die spiele möchte aber die sind ja bei mindfactory nur noch bei nvidia möglich, am liebsten würd ich statt der gtx 660ti die 7870 nehemen und farcry3 und danke für das gehäuse


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Dezember 2012)

Also die GTX660 Ti ist schneller als die HD7870, die GTX660 Ti ist zwischen HD7950 und HD7870. Ich würde eine GTX660 Ti oder eine HD7950 nehmen


----------



## lordmassi (13. Dezember 2012)

danke^^ tja das problem is halt das ich gemerkt habe dass ich mir auch bald nen neuen monitor zulegen muss -.- geht nicht irgendwie die 7870 mit fc3 villeicht auf ner andren seite ausser hdwv(die sind ja irwi teuer) ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich empfehle dir das Shinobi.

BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 weiß/schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-WWNK2-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dazu einen eLoop für das Heck.

Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Dezember 2012)

Bei HWV musst du immer erst über Geizhals reingehen, alternativ kannst du auch bei Caseking bestellen.


----------



## lordmassi (13. Dezember 2012)

wie meinst du das immer zuerst bei geizhals reingehen, kannst mir mal ein beispiel zeigen pls


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Dezember 2012)

Über Geizhals ist es günstiger. Hwv schreibt dir dann nach der Bestellung, dass du über Geizhals auf deren Artikel fandest und möchten deine Bewertung.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Dezember 2012)

Du gehst auf Geizhals.de, suchst nach dem Artikel und dann klickst du auf den Artikel drauf. Dann guckst du wo bei den Shops HWV steht und dann Klickst du drauf. So ist es günstiger als wenn du direkt auf Hardwareversand suchst.


----------



## lordmassi (13. Dezember 2012)

ah ok thx


----------



## lordmassi (13. Dezember 2012)

ASRock B75 Pro3, Sockel 1155, ATX 	
63,65 €


be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-400W 80+Gold 	
60,11 €


Sapphire HD 7870 OC 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express 	
216,34 €


Intel Core i5-3470 Box, LGA1155 	
167,18 €

BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 - weiß/schwarz/schwarz 	

52,14 €


8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9 	
36,16 €

LG GH24NS bare schwarz 	
20,89 €

HGST Travelstar 5K1000 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s
62,85 €

insgesamt: 679,32 € was hält ihr davon?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Dezember 2012)

Sind die Links von HWV ?
Du solltest bei allen Produkten über Geizhals reingehen, das scheint mir nämlich nicht so 
Ansonsten ist das ganz gut


----------



## Rexxas (13. Dezember 2012)

Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Für 50 Mehr


----------



## lordmassi (13. Dezember 2012)

ich bin alles von geizhals reingegeangen, hast du was billigeres ich888 bzw kommt was billigeres raus? und warum die 7950?kostet 50€ mehr


----------



## Rexxas (13. Dezember 2012)

Neueres Modell bisschen mehr Leistung und glaub besser OC fähig


----------



## Rexxas (13. Dezember 2012)

Obwohl deine schon Ordentlich ist

Sry <.<


----------



## Legacyy (13. Dezember 2012)

ICh würde die normale 7870 nehmen. Die paar MHZ mehr bei der OC Version wird man eh net merken.

Und BITTE eine andere Festplatte, kein Hitachi...

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB -> http://geizhals.de/686480


----------



## lordmassi (13. Dezember 2012)

ja aber wegen das bisschen leistung 50€ mehr da kann ich ja gleich bei 660ti leiben und möchte ja geld sparen


----------



## target2804 (13. Dezember 2012)

schick!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Dezember 2012)

http://geizhals.de/745773

Diese HD7870 würde ich nehmen, den Mehrtakt merkt man nicht, das ist vllt. 1 FPS Unterschied.


----------



## lordmassi (13. Dezember 2012)

danke legacyy hast du nen link von geizhals zur normalen 7870 bei mir sind da mehrere -.-
edit: oh danke ich 888


----------



## Rexxas (13. Dezember 2012)

Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R787OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-16-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## lordmassi (13. Dezember 2012)

bei hardwareversand bekommt ja farcry oder? also passt das so?
ASRock B75 Pro3, Sockel 1155, ATX 	
63,65 €
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-400W 80+Gold 	
60,11 €
Intel Core i5-3470 Box, LGA1155 	
167,18 €
BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 - weiß/schwarz/schwarz 	
52,14 €
8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9 	
36,16 €
LG GH24NS bare schwarz 	
20,89 €
Sapphire HD 7870 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express 	
205,52 €
Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s 	
64,02 €
insgesamt: 669,67 €


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Dezember 2012)

Für das Shinobi bräuchte man noch einen zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter wie zum Beispiel einen Enermax T. B. Silence 120 mm.
Ansonsten passt das


----------



## lordmassi (13. Dezember 2012)

1ner reicht?


----------



## Rexxas (13. Dezember 2012)

Ein CPU-Kühler wär praktisch
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Intel/56228/ARCTIC+COOLING+CPU-Kühler+Freezer+i30.article
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Intel/62276/Thermaltake+Slim+X3.article
Oder verwenden du Boxed-Kühler ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Dezember 2012)

lordmassi schrieb:


> 1ner reicht?



Ja, denn das Shinobi bringt schon einen leisen Lüfter mit. Da man 2 Lüfter haben sollte, reicht ein zusätzlicher. Als CPU Kühler würde ich den Boxed Kühler verwenden, gedrosselt ist der auch schön leise.


----------



## lordmassi (13. Dezember 2012)

gut danke dann werd ich die bestellung morgen so mit dem gehäusekühler aufgebben, danke


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Dezember 2012)

Wenn der Boxed kühlen soll kann der Enermax T.B. Silence 120mm genommen werden.

Alternativ sogar ein 2., welcher dann 140mm groß ist und in den Deckel kommt.


----------



## lordmassi (13. Dezember 2012)

aber den kann ich ja nachkaufen wenns mir zu heiß wir oder?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Dezember 2012)

Was denn?


----------



## lordmassi (13. Dezember 2012)

ja noch nen gehäuselüfter


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Dezember 2012)

Ob es sich lohnt für 10 Euro 5 Euro Versand zu bezahlen?

Bei dem Boxed würde ich 2 Lüfter bestellen. Mit EKL Sella würde ich dann nur einen zusätzlich bestellen.


----------



## lordmassi (13. Dezember 2012)

ok thx


----------



## lordmassi (18. Dezember 2012)

hallo, ich bins nochmal wie mache ich das genau mit dem ttestversion brennen? soll ich einfach die iso datein raufbrennen? habt ihr da ne anlitung und welche ttestversion genau? mfg


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Entweder nimmst Du einen USB Stick und dieses Tool: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online

Oder z.B. dieses Programm: ImgBurn - Download - CHIP Online und brennst eine bootfähige DVD.


----------



## lordmassi (18. Dezember 2012)

oke und von welcher testversion?


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

Keine Test Version sondern eine 30 Tage Demo Version die du mittels Key aktivieren kannst.
Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## lordmassi (18. Dezember 2012)

danke  also hab ich das richtg verstanden, imgburner downloaden ,dann demo downloaden, dann img folder erstellen und das dann auf ne leere disc brennen, danach booten und dann den key eingeben den ich bei amazon bestellt habe?


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Genau, die Demo und Imgburn runterladen, dann die Demo auf die DVD brennen und Windows installieren. Den Key kannst Du auch später eingeben, falls Du ihn noch nicht hast.


----------



## lordmassi (18. Dezember 2012)

sehr nett danke muss ich noch vorher eine image file von der demo erstellen oder kann ich gleich direkt auf die dvd brennen?


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Das ist eine iso-Datei. Die genaue Option weiß ich jetzt nicht, Du musst halt eine bootfähige DVD erstellen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

lordmassi schrieb:


> danke  also hab ich das richtg verstanden, imgburner downloaden ,dann demo downloaden, dann img folder erstellen und das dann auf ne leere disc brennen, danach booten und dann den key eingeben den ich bei amazon bestellt habe?


 
Die Datei ist schon eine ISO.
Du kannst sie so mit Img Burner brennen. Da musst du nichts extra machen. Einfach Rohling in den Brenner und gut.


----------



## lordmassi (18. Dezember 2012)

dankesehr


----------



## Ratracer008 (18. Dezember 2012)

ImgBurn: ImgBurn - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Das ist eine iso-Datei. Die genaue Option weiß ich jetzt nicht, Du musst halt eine bootfähige DVD erstellen.


 
Die ISO ist doch schon boot fähig. Was willst du da denn erstellen?


Also. Noch mal zum Mitschreiben.
Die ISO von Chip herunter laden.
Dann Img Burner installieren -- dafür gibt es auch eine German Language Datei -- und dann einfach auf die Schaltfläche "image Datei auf Disc schreiben" klicken und oben dann die gezogenen ISO auswählen.
Recht bitte die Brenngeschwindigkeit einstellen. DVDs nicht schneller als 8x brennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die ISO ist doch schon boot fähig. Was willst du da denn erstellen?



Ja, aber er darf die iso-Datei nicht einfach auf die DVD kopieren


----------



## Ratracer008 (18. Dezember 2012)

Sonst erkennt das BIOS die ISO nicht


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, aber er darf die iso-Datei nicht einfach auf die DVD kopieren


 
Und wie soll das mit dem Img Burner gehen?
Es hat schon seinen Grund wieso der so heißt.


----------



## lordmassi (18. Dezember 2012)

also geht das nicht wie es threshold beschrieben hat?
edit: now, im confused xD


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

lordmassi schrieb:


> also geht das nicht wie es threshold beschrieben hat?



Genau so sollst du es doch machen.


----------



## lordmassi (18. Dezember 2012)

oke danke


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie soll das mit dem Img Burner gehen?



Wenn er auf "Dateien/Ordner auf Disc brennen" klickt


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn er auf "Dateien/Ordner auf Disc brennen" klickt


 
Und wer macht das wenn er eine ISO brennen will?


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Einer, der noch nie eine ISO gebrannt hat?


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Einer, der noch nie eine ISO gebrannt hat?


 
Der wird schon merken dass wenn er booten will und es nicht geht dass er was falsch gemacht hat und es noch mal probieren. 
Nach 10 Rohlingen hat er es vielleicht geschafft.


----------



## lordmassi (24. Dezember 2012)

hallo danke ich hab das mt indows geschafft dann habe ich die cd mit dem mainboard treibern eingelegt und jz steht immer da: Generate Serial ATA Driver diskette[Y/N] wenn ich N drücke mach der neustart und es steht wieder da bei Z bzw Y das gleiche-.- irgendwelche ideen?


----------



## lordmassi (24. Dezember 2012)

help pls :0


----------



## Ratracer008 (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde im BIOS Screen erstmal F8 drücken und die DVD auswählen (Player/Brenner). Das erstmal probieren


----------



## lordmassi (25. Dezember 2012)

danke hat super geklappt  ich bin jz irwi ein bisschen genervt -.-, ich dachte das mit den blackscreens wurde behoben? oder war nur ein fehlendes bios: nach 1 stunde csgo der 1. blackscreen, ich dachte das war nur ein fehler doch es passiert immer wieder, was soll ich jz tun? villeicht hätt ich doch lieber die nvidia nehmen sollen -.-


----------



## KaiTorben (25. Dezember 2012)

Welche graka hast du denn?


----------



## lordmassi (25. Dezember 2012)

sapphire 7870 hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD 7870 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. Dezember 2012)

lordmassi schrieb:


> sapphire 7870 hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD 7870 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express



Hast du den neuesten catalyst installiert? (Catalyst 12.11 beta11)


----------



## lordmassi (25. Dezember 2012)

ich hab noch den 12.10, funkt das mit dem 12.11?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. Dezember 2012)

ja, bei mir schon


----------



## lordmassi (25. Dezember 2012)

oke thx^^^werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren, und graka geht nicht über 50°C.. -.-
edit: immer diese sapphire^^


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. Dezember 2012)

lordmassi schrieb:


> und graka geht nicht über 50°C.. -.-


 
das kenn ich irgentwoher...


----------



## Ratracer008 (25. Dezember 2012)

Hat meine Anleitung funktioniert? Oder hat jemand anderes dir geholfen?

Auf jeden Fall mal Treiber Updates machen, wenn nicht sogar mal das MB auf das neuste BIOS flashen


----------



## lordmassi (25. Dezember 2012)

ja hat gefunkt, das mit den treibern muss ich noch schauen


----------



## lordmassi (25. Dezember 2012)

oke zur zeit keine blackscreens (ca. 3h), anderes problem ich habe ja von der mainboard dvd alle treiber installiert nur das mikrofon geht nicht ich habe schon andere probiert wo es auch nicht geht, es erkennt das gerät nur mich hört keiner :0 kann mir jemand bitte rad geben
ps: sonst ist der pc top. ich habe zwar csgo erst getestet aber das geht auf ultra einstellungen mit minimum ca. 300 frames


----------



## Softy (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde mal die aktuellen Treiber von der Homepage des Mainboard-Herstellers nehmen, die auf der Treiber-DVD sind meist veraltet.


----------



## lordmassi (25. Dezember 2012)

update: noch immer kein blackscreen auch nicht bei bf3, habs auch high getestet gpu nicht über 60°C und ca. 80 frames, danke für eure hilfe ich hoff die blackscreens hat der teufel geholt , noch zum mikro: bei einem headset(uralt) geht es gar nicht, bei dem etwas neurem hört man manchmal ein rauschen. eher die mikros im arsch oder?


----------



## Softy (25. Dezember 2012)

Schwer zu sagen  Kannst Du die Mikros mal an einem anderen Rechner testen?


----------



## lordmassi (25. Dezember 2012)

oke werd das mal bei nem freund testen thx für deine (bzw. eure) hilfe nochmal


----------



## lordmassi (27. Dezember 2012)

hm heute wieder blackscreens gehabt, ich probier mal den beta treiber -.-


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2012)

Das ist ärgerlich 

Du kannst mal testhalber mit Sapphire Trixx oder dem MSI Afterburner die Grafikkartenspannung leicht anheben. Wenn die Blackscreens dann weg sind, bist Du 100% sicher, dass es an der Grafikkarte liegt und dann würde ich sie umtauschen.


----------



## lordmassi (29. Dezember 2012)

wie weit soll ich die anheben?
edit: kann ich sonst irwi testen das es 100% an der graka liegt,kann die da eh nicht kaputt werden?


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde die Spannung in den kleinstmöglichen Schritten anheben, wie hoch ist die Spannung denn @stock?

Die Grafikkarte kann dabei kaputt gehen, aber sie ist wahrscheinlich ja eh schon kaputt  Außerdem ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gering.

Alternativ kannst Du testen, ob die Blackscreens mit einer anderen Grafikkarte oder der IGP auftreten oder nicht. Oder auf Verdacht die Grafikkarte umtauschen.


----------



## lordmassi (30. Dezember 2012)

also immer wenn ich eine zeit lang ein spiel spiele dann hat mein monitor kein signal mehr und der ton ist auch stehen geblieben, danach hilft nur neustart.. das ist schon die graka oder? ich will halt nichts überspannen, da ich angs habe was falsch bzw kaputt zu machen.. -.-


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2012)

Das kann viele Ursachen haben, vielleicht ist auch der RAM falsch eingestellt 

Poste bitte mal CPU-Z Screenshots (Reiter CPU, Board, Memory, SPD).


----------



## lordmassi (30. Dezember 2012)

muss ich dabei spielen? oder einfach screenshots machen


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2012)

Einfach nur Screenshots machen.


----------



## lordmassi (30. Dezember 2012)

hier :


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2012)

Das BIOS könntest Du mal auf Version 1.60 updaten.

Der RAM läuft nur mit 1333MHz. Den würde ich im BIOS mal auf 1600MHz stellen oder das XMP Profil aktivieren.

Ansonsten sehen die Screenshots OK aus.


----------



## lordmassi (30. Dezember 2012)

wie stell ich den im bios um? danke für deine hilfe und wo kann ich bios updaten?


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2012)

Den RAM kannst Du unter OC-Tweaker -> DRAM Configuration -> DRAM Frequency umstellen.

Das BIOS kannst Du hier runterladen: ASRock > B75 Pro3, dann auf einen USB Stick kopieren und über die Instant Flash Utility ebenfalls im BIOS updaten (unter "Advanced").


----------



## lordmassi (30. Dezember 2012)

oke danke, hilft das bios update glaubst du etwas? bekomm ich auch das geld zurück, wenn ich das zurück schicke oder die gleiche graka nochmal? (hardwareversand)´ich bin dir sehr dankbar


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2012)

Das kann man nicht wissen, ob das Update was hilft, aber man muss halt eine Ursache nach der anderen abklopfen  Laut dem Changelog könnte das BIOS Update aber helfen 

Das Geld bekommst Du nur wieder, wenn Du die Grafikkarte innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückschickst. Nach den 14 Tagen kannst Du die Grafikkarte nur noch umtauschen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2012)

lordmassi schrieb:


> wie stell ich den im bios um? danke für deine hilfe und wo kann ich bios updaten?


 
Solange alles läuft und erkannt wird, brauchst du kein Bios Update machen.


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solange alles läuft und erkannt wird, brauchst du kein Bios Update machen.



Ja, aber es läuft eben nicht rund


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, aber es läuft eben nicht rund


 
Aber du weißt nicht, ob es am Bios liegt.
Kann auch die Grafikkarte sein. 
Deswegen würde ich mal das Bios der Grafikkarte flashen.  Da gibts bestimmt was aus Russland.


----------



## lordmassi (30. Dezember 2012)

was soll ich machen? ich glaub ich schicke sie einfach zurück -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du alles neu hast, ist umtauschen der beste Weg.


----------

